
Ask HN: What services are down because of the S3 outage? - aestetix
So far it seems to include gotomeeting, trello, parts of slack, and others. I&#x27;m curious how widespread this issue is.
======
avaid1996
Wanted to post a screenshot saying that Heroku is down because of AWS on my
Slack team, only to realize that Slack's file upload is also based on AWS

------
dgelks
Medium, Imgur, Yahoo Webmail & Docker Registry Hub!

------
throwaway29292
Includes quora.com, honeybadger.io and cocoapods.org.

